# noob engine cleaning advice



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

iv never cleaned an engine bay in my life
(and new to detailing the that matter)

how do i clean this up (including the polished bits)??


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

anybody?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you have a hosepipe and some engine cleaner (Megs APC/Gunk etc)? I gave my engine a clean recently and it came out good.

Light sprinkle with a hose, watching the electrics (cover anything exposed), then work in the cleaner with a stiff brush. Start the car and rinse off the cleaner, no jet pressure. Use a cloth to mop up any excess and leave car running for a short while with the bonnet closed to speed up the drying.

Turn off car, open bonnet and inspect. Wipe over plastics/rubber with something like 303 protectant or a form of trim gloss/protector(?).

Give the car a good run afterwards to dry the bay out properly.

:thumb:

P.S on the exposed metal parts you could use a fine polish like Belgom, I think Autosol would be a bit too much on those surfaces.


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

cheers for that


----------



## GreenGoddess (Apr 1, 2007)

I used autoglym metal polish on the polished parts of my car and they came up really well. Smells stunning too, which is always nice. I then rubbed some super resin polish over the top to protect the surfaces and keep it shiny. I put a picture on my post in this section so have a look.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice setup (including the WI system!) - want one of these on my golf - u got an LSD in that box?


----------



## and1c (Sep 10, 2006)

The engine bay on an Audi I bought had NEVER been cleaned I dont think (it had been serviced but not cleaned!!)
gunk wouldnt touch the ingrained grime on the cast alloy inlet manifold or other metal parts.

is there a stronger product to use to clean this up please? I resorted to using metal polish and a lot of elbow grease and that has helped a lot, but its not as clean as I want it! thanks


----------



## and1c (Sep 10, 2006)

Also, what are peoples opinion of steam cleaning engine bays please?

ive done it on a past car and it was fine but no matter how much you cover, I think it could easily get into the electronics or electrical systems and cost me a bomb to get the car running again?!!

What are your opinions on this please?


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

SiGainey said:


> Nice setup (including the WI system!) - want one of these on my golf - u got an LSD in that box?


cheers mate 
nope box is stock lol (as are the engine internals) i do want a diff and lower final drive but its not essential

its an obd2 vr with v9 charger 12 psi pulley water injection but no intercooler 
the figures are 320-325 bhp with 275 lb ft this is what it does on a 1/4 mile with bad heatsoak

























:driver: :car:

i will NEVER get enough of that noise it makes the hairs stand up on my neck some times lol


----------



## GreenGoddess (Apr 1, 2007)

My engine had been steam cleaned when I bought it from my friend. I would never have a steam clean done again as all the dirt builds up really quickly and you end up with nasty deposits on the polished parts that need some serious cleaning. Waste of money and buggers your engine.


----------



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

on the chrome use megs nxt metal polish. :thumb:


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

rst1990 said:


> on the chrome use megs nxt metal polish. :thumb:


its polished rather than chromed and i tried the nxt briefly with decent results il have a proper go when i get the car back from the spray shop


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Belgom-Alu-Me...1QQihZ008QQcategoryZ25644QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

is that the belgom polish i need?


----------

